# Help with Sexing please?



## Puzzlemint (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,

We got two females (this I'm sure of) from a pet shop and one was pregnant when we bought them. We now hove 8 beautiful babies. Could anyone helping with the sexing please? I don't want anymore!










Sorry for the blurring. They opened their eyes today and I found it hard to get good photos!

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok i am a novice so do not take anything i say as 100% (i know seems pointless answering, but would like to try even for practice) so my guess would be as follows:

male female male female

female male female male

could be totally wrong or even opposite way round to what i have put (sorry) but please correct me anyone as would be interested to see how i did also haha


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Well to me, 1,3,4,5 are males. I say this because above the little tab thing, there is no hole or "side ways slit" rather. I really need to learn the actual terms one day..


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

Male. Female. Male. Male

Male. Male. Female. Female

Squish McCloud SPI
Element Mouse Rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

You should be able to see nipples in the females to help with sexing. Also, if you compare between all the litter mates the males will have a larger gap between the anus and genitals than the females. I can't tell from pictures very easily and I would never want to be responsible for missexing someone's mice. Those are just my tips


----------



## Puzzlemint (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------

